# Iloilo - Heart of the Philippines



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Iloilo airport hosted by Flickr


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Iloilo Provincial Capitol by Hawili Hurom


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Areal view of SM City Iloilo - The largest in the city.


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

SM City Iloilo and the new attraction in Iloilo, Plazuela de Iloilo mall


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Inside SM City Iloilo


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

More of SM City


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Inside Plazuela de Iloilo


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Outside Plazuela


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Fire trees along Gen. Luna street


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

A piece of Europe in Iloilo by mmcg968


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

There's a Brazilian feel to this picture

by zynet


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

The soon to be constructed 21-storey building at the front of SM city Iloilo.


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Road to Iloilo airport


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

We have Starbucks here


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice, this city shows some potential.


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Guimbal Church by BoxxerRose


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Iloilo at night


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

From Iloilo thread



angelkirk89 said:


> Went to Starbucks kagina and buta buta gid ya tawo...ang pila asta na sagwa...:lol:...ika 4th time ko na gina and amu gid na always ang eksena kada kadto ko and one time gani ara nako ya gapila sa Lamesa Grill dampi nga tables...:lol:
> 
> and since wala bakante nag pa Plazuela na lang ko and saw these cars, daw malaway man ko :drool::drool:
> 
> ...


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

More of the car show in Iloilo



ken_7 said:


> from Christian L.


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Random Iloilo pictures



Haldir07 said:


> _
> repost from main thread
> credit to: Hawili Hurom_


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

ken_7 said:


> *HANOT ILOILO*​*BALBALILOILO*​*WASWASILOILO*​SCROLL >>>>>>>
> 
> Credit to:  Rbhomestudio Guevara (Rbhomestudio)
> (_gin tapik2x and edit ko lang_ ^^)


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

Hawili Hurom said:


> LAGUDA MANSION RUINS (BAG-O NILA GINGUBA KAG GINPATAG)





Hawili Hurom said:


> LAGUDA MANSION RUINS


hno: is now gone hno:


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*Molo Cathedral*


















source


----------



## Makasasala (Nov 26, 2012)

lex_99 said:


> Guimbal Iloilo Plaza


thanks lex... this is my home town.


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

Nostalgic..





































:cheers:


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*Iloilo City by night*

The facade of the New Iloilo City Hall..kay:









link


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*Iloilo Customs House, c. 1917*









link

*1920s*









link










link


*1980s*









link


*2013*









link









Paulo Alcazaren

Just a rundown..:cheers:


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*As seen from the nearby Guimaras Island*









link


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*Mandurriao Skyline*
by wapogwapo

Iloilo's Rising New CBD


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*Iloilo River Esplanade*
by *Paulo Alcazaren*































































link


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*Iloilo River*

















[/QUOTE]


*Mandurriao, Iloilo City*




























by wapogwapo..:cheers:


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

link

_foreground: Iloilo Provincial Capitol_









_Nikon Society of Iloilo_


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*J.M. Basa Street, Iloilo City c.1928*









link

*International Hotel, 1960s*









link

*1967*









link


*August 2012*
_my photos_


















link

*2013*









link

:cheers:


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*Arroyo Fountain*
_Panay Island's Kilometer Zero_


*early 1920s*
still doesn't exist here.. 









link


*1930s*









link


*1966*









link

*1980s*









link


*2013*









link

Just a rundown..:cheers:


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*The then majestic Oton Church, Oton, Iloilo*

Church of Immaculate Conception 
*1917*









The stunning altar..:yes:









*1920s*

















link









link



*Oton Church, after Lady Caycay earthquake *_(1948)_
it never got destroyed in WWII, but just years later by a powerful earthquake..hno:










_The structure on the right was the temporary church that was built after the Lady Caycay earthquake in 1948._





































-----








link









link

what is left of it..hno:








link


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

part timer said:


> https://www.instagram.com/hilverio


Iloilo 2017


----------



## lex_99 (Jun 30, 2005)

Marriot Courtyard soon to open at the Iloilo Business Park



ReDeFiNe @11 said:


> Credit to Iloilo Business Park FB


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*05/13/2022* - Iloilo Business Park by *Drone Pilot*.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/19/2022* - Iloilo Business Park by *Jerry Trenas*.




__ https://www.facebook.com/JerryTrenasOfficial/posts/5540582889360769


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*12/31/2022 *- Some aerial shots by *Ozy Adventures*.


----------

